# [HowTo] Headsetkabel reparieren



## Tuneup (14. Juli 2010)

*Anmerkung: Wir übernehmen keinerlei Haftung für eventuell auftretende Folgeschäden oder Garantieverluste.*

  Wer kennt das nicht, einmal nicht aufgepasst und man rollt ungeschickt übers Kabel.
  Das mag vielleicht einige Male gut gehen, aber irgendwann ist es so weit und das Kabel ist durch, beziehungsweise ein Teil dessen.
  So oder so ähnlich dürfte das dann aussehen:

Zum Vergrößern der Bilder auf das Bild klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Es gibt schöneres…
  Nun hat man zwei Möglichkeiten, zum einen könnte man sich einfach ein neues Headset kaufen. Was für mich aber eigentlich nicht in Frage kam da das alte Headset bis zu jenem verhängnisvollem Tag seine Dienste bestens erledigte.
  Die andere Möglichkeit wäre zu versuchen das Headset zu retten, ich mein, schlimmer kann ja nicht werden. Die Garantie sollte nach einem selbstverschuldeten Defekt eigentlich so oder so dahin sein.

*Was braucht ihr also?*



   Lötkolben
   Seitenschneider oder Schere
   Dünnen Schrumpfschlauch (wenn ihr den nicht habt (genau wie wir keinen hatten^^) tuts zur Not auch Isolierband, wird dann nur nicht ganz sooo schön )
   Etwas dickeren Schrumpfschlauch (wir haben SATA-Schrumpfschlauch genommen)(Aber auch hier kann man sicher improvisieren^^)
   Feuerzeug
   Und ganz wichtig: Ruhige Hände^^
 

*Schritt 1:*
  Zunächst beide Kanten nochmals sauber abschneiden um eine Grade schnittkante zu erhalten.
  Dann könnt ihr mir eurem Seitenschneider den Kabelmantel beider Enden etwas zurechtstutzen damit ihr freie Sicht auf die Adern (bei meinem 2.1 Headset 5 an der Zahl) habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Das nicht isolierte Kupferkabel ist die Masse der Kopfhörer, das grüne die Masse des Mikrofons.
  Weiß ist die Ader zum Mikrofon, rot der linke Kanal und blau der rechte Kanal, es ist möglich das das bei eurem Headset anders ist, was aber egal ist, da die Funktionen der Adern für unser Vorhaben relativ irrelevant sind, wir richten uns einfach nach den Farben.

*Schritt 2:*
  4 dieser Adern sind lackiert, und zwar die rote, blaue, grüne und kupferfarbene. Vor dem Verzinnen und Verlöten muss dieser Lack allerdings ab. Diesen kann man vorsichtig mit einem Feuerzeug wegbrennen. (Wirklich vorsichtig, das Zeug brennt wie eine Lunte^^)
  Die weiße Ader ist mit Gummi isoliert, diesen kann man mit einer Seitenschneider abziehen, oder ebenfalls abbrennen. (Nicht einatmen^^)
  So sah das Ergebnis bei uns aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Nicht ganz schön, aber das wird nachher ja eh niemand mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.
  Vor dem Verzinnen der Adern solltet ihr allerdings den Ruß vom Feuerzeug entfernen da sonst der Lötzinn schlecht oder auch gar nicht haftet.

*Schritt3:*
  Nun beginnt ihr damit die einzelnen Adern wieder zusammenzulöten. Rot an Rot, Grün an Grün usw.
  Da wir leider nicht im Besitz eines dünnen Schrumpfschlauches waren habe wir Isolierband genommen.
  Ein ebenfalls hilfreiches Hilfsmittel (wie geistreich…) sind hier sogenannte „Helping Hands“, welche wir aber ebenfalls nicht besitzen, und daher auf einen Schraubstock zurückgriffen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Fragt mich bitte nicht was das für ein Vieh im Hintergrund ist^^ Das ist *NICHT* mein T-Shirt…
  …Aber zurück zum Thema

  Wenn alles fertig gelötet und einzeln isoliert ist sollte es so aussehen (also im besten Fall sollte es besser aussehen, aber egal^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Was wir allerdings gemerkt haben ist, das man bevor man sich ans isolieren der Adern macht, lieber erstmal alles lötet und dann testet. Wir hatten das Problem, das wir alles gelötet und isoliert hatten, und im Endeffekt der linke Kanal nicht funktionierte.
  Also spart euch die Zeit und testet vorher^^

  War das alle geschafft haben wir das Ganze noch großflächig mit Panzertape umwickelt um etwas Spannung (mechanische) von den Adern zu nehmen. Abschließend dann noch ein Stück SATA-Schrumpfschlauch drüber, fertig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




   Ich hoffe wir konnten damit dem ein oder anderen helfen und das ein oder andere Headset retten^^
  Wir sind uns durchaus im Klaren darüber das das eigentlich keine große Sache ist, aber wir wollten es halt trotzdem niederschreiben. 

  Fragen, Anregungen und Kritik könnt ihr gerne hier im Thread schreiben.

  MfG,
  Tuneup und Der Maniac


----------



## der8auer (14. Juli 2010)

Thema ist nun im öffentlichen Bereich  Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder und Lob für deine Arbeit.

Aber eigentlich sollte doch jeder, welcher was mit PC zu tun hat, das selber hinbekommen...???


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. Juli 2010)

Die meisten kaufen wohl eher ein neues Headset... 

BTW: Super Anleitung, die Bilder sind sehr schön! Bild 4 ist das Beste bzw hat den besten Hintergrund.


----------



## Tuneup (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für's Lob...
Und eig. logisch das das jeder hinbekommen sollte...
Seht das einfach als "ersten" Versuch^^

Später folgen sicher noch andere Tutorial mit vielleicht "besserem" Inhalt


----------



## Pravasi (15. Juli 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn?
Wirklich schön gemacht.
Sowas gehört m.M. nach direkt in den Sticker in einem PC-Forum.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juli 2010)

Das Löten ist aber auch eine Sissifussarbeit... Das hat glaube ich knapp 1,5 Stunden gedauert bis es funktionierte  
Aber: Es funktioniert jetzt top  Und dort kann das Kabel auch so schnell nichtmehr reißen...^^

Ergo: Nicht umbedingt schön, aber selten  (Und Geld gespart :p)


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juli 2010)

Das ist nicht gelötet sondern mehr geklebt.

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass dieser Lackdraht zum Löten einfach beschissen ist, man muss da mit Alkohol und viel Flussmittel arbeiten damit man den ordentlich verlöten kann...

Ansonsten: Ich hätte Schrumpfschläuche oder schrumpfbares Isolierband genommen, dann wird das nicht so groß, ist aber jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem Headset reißen die Kabel ganz gerne am Soundchip
(USB-Sound) ab dann muss ich auch immer löten.
Habs jetzt schon 2-3 mal gemacht..und funzt immernoch Top
Aber für Anfänger ne gute Anleitung...


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

Ach Mensch, Jungs. Wenn man keinen Lackabzieher hat, dann nimmt man ein Feuerzeug und der Lack ist ab  Hätte viel Zeit, Mühe und Strom gespart 

Ansonsen schön gemacht.

PS:: Es geht nicht immer darum ob viel oder wenig Inhalt, hier stimmen die knackigen Bilder und die kurze Einführung


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht 
Schöne, gute Bilder und gut gestalteter Text 

Aber wie oft bricht/reisst einem das HeadsetKabel ? 

Klar es kann vorkommen und daher ist es gut das Leute wie du ein HowTo dafür machen


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juli 2010)

@ rebel4life
Es ist alles gelötet, zumindest mehr oder weniger^^ Das Isolierband ist nur da, damit es keinen Kurzschluss unter den Kabeln selber gibt. 

Man könnte das ganze auch im Stufensystem löten, nur hat bei uns dafür die nötige Kabellänge gefehlt, sieht man evtl. auf dem letzten Bild, das war sehr nah am Splitter zu den beiden Steckern 

Der Maniac


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (23. September 2010)

Was ist das fürn HEadset sieht aus wie meins is auch etwas kaputt und ich denke es ist ein Kabelbruch??


----------



## Tuneup (23. September 2010)

Das ist das Creative Fatal1ty 
Btw.: Das HEadset geht immernoch  Muss aber dazu sagen das Kabel liegt jetzt anders, und so ist es mir nicht mehr möglich drüber zu rollen^^


----------



## Yerude (19. November 2010)

Wollte mich nur herzlichst für das Tutorial bedanken 
Ich war etwas unachtsam als ich mein Kaninchen auf dem Schoß sitzen hatte, und dies hat mir dann das Kabel meines Roccat Dolby 5.1 Headsets angeknabbert. War nich mehr zu gebrauchen und hab das für 70€ gekauft glaub das kostet je nach Hersteller sogar bis zu 80€.
Stand vor der Wahl ob ich mir das neu kaufe oder versuch das zu reparieren.
Hab mich dann zu letzterem entschieden und es nicht bereut 
War sogar richtig easy und ich bin ein absoluter Elektronikleihe hab das davor noch nie gemacht.
Bin nach Conrad gefahren hab mir nen Lötkolben für 10€ gekauft (gibts auch für 5€ aber wollt einen zum an und ausschalten) und das bisschen Lötdraht hat 1€ gekostet, hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Habe mir auch Schrumpfschläuche gekauft aber das war ne ziemlich fummelige Arbeit. 
 Denke wenn man damit arbeiten will, braucht man etwas Übung. Was ich sehr praktisch an dem Schrumpfschlauch finde, sobald man ihn über die Lötstelle zieht und dort mit einem Feuerzeug erhitzt, schrumpf nicht nur dieser, sondern auch die Lötmasse verteilt sich weiterhin gleichmäßig im Schlauch. War trotzdem misstrauisch, sodass ich noch einmal Isolierband drumgewickelt  habe. Doppelt hält besser  Erst hab ich einen riesen Schock bekommen, weil das Roccat insgesamt 9 einzelne Kabelchen hat, vermute aber mal 6 Kabel sind für das 5.1 system und die restlichen 3 für den zusätzligen Strom.

Das tolle ist: Die Reperatur hat mich etwa 15€ gekostet und Sparfüchse nehmen den günstigeren Lötkolben oder wenn ihr schon einen habt, dann kommt ihr mit einer Hand voll € hin und könnt super viel Geld sparen.
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten :þ


----------



## Der Maniac (23. November 2010)

Freut mich  Beim Tuneup hat unsere etwas schlechtere nur-Isolierband-Lösung mittlerweile erste Ausfallerscheinungen... Im TS hört man manchmal alles was er hört  Aber so wie das bi dir klingt sollte das doch länger halten, da du Schrumpfschlauch verwendet hast!


----------



## Scorp (24. November 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr mir? Das Headset funktioniert noch soweit, aber die Stelle wird immer kritischer, außerdem hör ich ein Fiepen, welches sich beim Bewegen der Stelle verändert bzw verschwindet. Reparieren? Ich selbst bin handwerklich ziemlich unbegabt, hab auch keine allzu ruhige Hand. Aber ich würde sicher eine Person finden, die das kann.

Bilder im Spoiler:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. November 2010)

Was anderes als reparieren bleibt dir da wohl nicht übrig! Auf dauer bringt das bewegen ja nichts, zudem das dadurch auch nochmehr kaputt geht. Fang schonmal an bei deinen Kumpels anzufragen, ob dir da wer helfen kann.  Anleitung hast du hier ja schon gefunden  Aber bitte die Enden vorher sauber abschneiden _und_ darauf achten, das ihr an beiden Seiten noch genügend Platz habt, wecks abisolieren


----------



## atze-ulm (28. Mai 2017)

Tuneup schrieb:


> *Anmerkung: Wir übernehmen keinerlei Haftung für eventuell auftretende Folgeschäden oder Garantieverluste.*
> 
> Wer kennt das nicht, einmal nicht aufgepasst und man rollt ungeschickt übers Kabel.
> Das mag vielleicht einige Male gut gehen, aber irgendwann ist es so weit und das Kabel ist durch, beziehungsweise ein Teil dessen.
> ...



super dass ich auf diese Anleitung gestossen bin. Leider sehe ich keine Bilder ? Sind die mittlerweile weg ?
mich würde interessieren ob ich die grunen, roten blauen Kabel extra einseln isilieren muss ?
Wäre für Hilfe Dankebar
Grüße aus dem wilden Süden


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2017)

Tja, leider hat hier jemand 2010 die Bilder mittels eines externen Hosters gepostet. Diese existieren aber scheinbar nicht mehr. 

Aus diesem Grund bestehen wir seit langer Zeit auch auf den internen Upload. Der ist natürlich ein klein wenig aufwändiger, dafür verschwinden Bilder aber nicht.


----------

